# Form Check Request



## pointfiveoh (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm getting into archery for the first time. I've been watching a lot of Dudley's content and trying to piece together my form.

I'm attaching a few photos from today and can post video as well if that's better. 

Any advice is welcome, and much appreciated.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

pointfiveoh said:


> I'm getting into archery for the first time. I've been watching a lot of Dudley's content and trying to piece together my form.
> 
> I'm attaching a few photos from today and can post video as well if that's better.
> 
> ...


Bad camera angle.
Shoes too far apart. Get ankles MUCH closer together, so legs are vertical.
Head/neck/chin is tilting forwards, head not level. Raise chin to get head/eyes level. This means peep is too low, so press your bow and RAISE the peep sight.

Arrow is level, so SHOULDERS SHOULD BE LEVEL as well. So, RAISE the left shoulder and DROP the right shoulder.



New photo with a blank wall behind you. On the blank wall behind you, put a level strip of masking tape, ABOVE shoulder height.
Make arrow parallel to the masking tape on the wall behind you.
MAKE SHOULDERS parallel to the masking tape on the wall behind you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok. Digital dissection of your body parts. Complex case. Collar bones are way crooked, right shoulder SKY high, and left shoulder artificially way DOWN LOW. This massive downhill rotation of your collar bones, causes your RIGHT elbow to SWING MASSIVELY high. Simple rule. MAKE COLLAR BONES DEAD parallel to the arrow. So, LEVEL arrow, then LEVEL out your collar bones. DOWNHILL arrow, then, MATCH angle of the arrow with your collar bones. Yes, Yes, I know you cannot SEE your collarbones. So, get a long door mirror, and practice in your garage, to ALWAYS make your collar bones parallel to the arrow, whatever angle is your arrow.

Spine (backbone). You are exhibiting a SEVERE S-Curve. Lumber spine (lower third of backbone) you twist the spine backwards. Thoracic spine (middle third of backbone..it's more than a third, the part of backbone from stomach/intestines level up to collar bones) bends into a forwards curve...so, the ENTIRE backbone resembles an S-CURVE. So just stand up as TALL as you can, like a WIRE is connected to a EYE bolt, screwed into your sternum (chest bone).


----------



## pointfiveoh (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks a ton! I'll try to get some new photos today.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan63 (Jun 25, 2015)

I know you are asking for help but the fact of the matter is all you need to do is repeat what is comfortable for you. I could post pics of 10 of the top ranked professional archers and I promise you almost none would fit into the category of “perfect textbook” form. No offense to Nuts and Bolts because I know you are trying to help but y’all overthink this WAAAAYYYYYYY too much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

nathan63 said:


> I know you are asking for help but the fact of the matter is all you need to do is repeat what is comfortable for you. I could post pics of 10 of the top ranked professional archers and I promise you almost none would fit into the category of “perfect textbook” form. No offense to Nuts and Bolts because I know you are trying to help but y’all overthink this WAAAAYYYYYYY too much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y'all don't think enough. Try some actual coaching, ya know, working with REAL people, and then, lemme know what you find works to help real people shoot a lil' better. Comfortable is meaningless. REsults is what matters. Looking at photos is not real coaching. Working with real folks, one by one, and getting better results afterwards is real coaching.

BEFORE results. This is called doing a test.





This is called a DIAGNOSTIC test. You look at TEST results and then, make changes to get better results. Looking at pics of pros does ZERO to help this shooter.

So, here is his AFTER results, after we changed ONE thing.



Thats a 1/4-inch group for 21 shots fired with ONE arrow. So, nope, did not tell this shooter to just get comfy. Nope, did not tell this shooter to watch youtube and fine 10 top ranked pros. We actually did some analysis, made recommendations, and then did some changes. So, after the changes, then, this same shooter fired ONED arrow 21 times in a row in the SAME FREAKIN hole. That's coaching, for reals.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

nathan63 said:


> I know you are asking for help but the fact of the matter is all you need to do is repeat what is comfortable for you. I could post pics of 10 of the top ranked professional archers and I promise you almost none would fit into the category of “perfect textbook” form. No offense to Nuts and Bolts because I know you are trying to help but y’all overthink this WAAAAYYYYYYY too much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


REEPEAT what's comfy, and you get the same results. Do something different, and MAYBE, just MAYBE, you get better results. The trick is to figure out WHAT to do different.


----------



## nathan63 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow! When I said no offense it really didn’t land did it nuts and bolts. If you think I don’t coach real people for real results then that’s fine. And from what I see in those pictures the fletched arrows were drilling the same spot. It was just the bare shaft that was low. So the person shooting those fletched arrows must have been pretty good to start with. And furthermore I really never meant to offend you. But since my sincere comment obviously makes you feel as I’ve attacked your coaching skills I’ll just leave this here. Idk who you’ve coached to the top but I’ve been there and still compete at the top level. I’m not so sure why you got your panties all in a wad so quickly either. I’ve been a professional archer since 1999 and during that time I have evaluated, studied and interviewed many of the top professional shooters in the world. I can guarantee you that you can’t put them all in the same form. I can guarantee you that there is more than one way to get there (consistency). I will never sell your efforts short for attempting to help people become better archers as I believe you aren’t trying to hurt anyone but truly want to help. But I can also say with confidence that when you overthink the form issues you’ll forget the most important aspect of archery and that is the ability to repeat, not to mention the mental aspect of shooting. Being comfortable is the key to repeating. That being said, to your credit, getting comfortable can also be learned and then it becomes comfortable. But lets not forget that apparently I’ve never helped any “real” people and not done any real coaching. Hahaha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan63 (Jun 25, 2015)

I wonder what this guys keys to success is? I wonder if it’s repeating the exact same process over and over or if it’s getting his collarbones straight? He is one of the best archers I’ve ever seen but then again... I’ve not ever really coached a real person lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan63 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

need to drop that back elbow, this would help your pin from dipping badly out the bottom.


----------

